# Controlling estrus



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So Athena is in heat again. I took her to the vet last Friday to rule out a UTI or anything else. And they confirmed she was in estrus. You may recall she went in at 6 months then quit abruptly, then back in 2 weeks later. Although She never seemed to have a full cycle. Even with a split. 
So the vet figures that she wasn't mature enough to be chemically able to go through all the stages of estrus to completion, so this should be a complete normal cycle. I am amazed at how smooth it is going this time compared to last time. Last time we just threw an old pair of my sons boxers on her to control any mess. Rosko was uncontrollable last time. However, this time my wife ordered a diaper for this very thing. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M...070&sr=8-1&keywords=Reusable+camo+Dog+diapers
So we use the diaper lined with one of her feminine products. It must mask or help hide the smell. Cause Rosko is still interested but nothing like he was. So to anyone with an unaltered female I highly recommend one of those diapers.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

He will still be interested!! Give it time. Those diapers look awesome for controlling the blood. But can't see it hides the smell! I've seen dogs go through doors trying to get at a female in heat! 
I am going to order one!! Save me some mess next time lol!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

lytrefry said:


> He will still be interested!! Give it time. Those diapers look awesome for controlling the blood. But can't see it hides the smell! I've seen dogs go through doors trying to get at a female in heat!
> I am going to order one!! Save me some mess next time lol!


 Yes, he is still interested. When all dogs are out of crates she's leashed to me. but, I think the human feminine pad she lines the diaper with may help mask the scent a little. Rosko doesn't seem as crazy when she is wearing both.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm just going to throw this out there. I'm sure you already know this, but I'm going to say it anyway! 

When she is in standing heat, please separate them. Having Athena leashed to you will do nothing to prevent one of your males getting to her.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> So Athena is in heat again. I took her to the vet last Friday to rule out a UTI or anything else. And they confirmed she was in estrus. You may recall she went in at 6 months then quit abruptly, then back in 2 weeks later. Although She never seemed to have a full cycle. Even with a split.
> So the vet figures that she wasn't mature enough to be chemically able to go through all the stages of estrus to completion, so this should be a complete normal cycle. I am amazed at how smooth it is going this time compared to last time. Last time we just threw an old pair of my sons boxers on her to control any mess. Rosko was uncontrollable last time. However, this time my wife ordered a diaper for this very thing.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M...070&sr=8-1&keywords=Reusable+camo+Dog+diapers
> So we use the diaper lined with one of her feminine products. It must mask or help hide the smell. Cause Rosko is still interested but nothing like he was. So to anyone with an unaltered female I highly recommend one of those diapers.


Hey those look great!! But alas, a little too late for us. I am spaying my girl in a week:crying:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there. I'm sure you already know this, but I'm going to say it anyway!
> 
> When she is in standing heat, please separate them. Having Athena leashed to you will do nothing to prevent one of your males getting to her.


Yea, anywhere from 3-7 days from now I'll be crating and rotating. With Athena being crated up in our bedroom while the boys are downstairs in crates.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is great Luna will be going to heat soon I never had a intact female. Was looking for something like this and the camoflauge is cute. Not really looking forward to this part curious how the neutered males will be. We have a big intact mastiff down the block my friends sons dog who sometimes gets out so I really have to be on the watch and leash walk her in the backyard. We also have a male German shepherd behind us who i think is intact.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> This is great Luna will be going to heat soon I never had a intact female. Was looking for something like this and the camoflauge is cute. Not really looking forward to this part curious how the neutered males will be. We have a big intact mastiff down the block my friends sons dog who sometimes gets out so I really have to be on the watch and leash walk her in the backyard. We also have a male German shepherd behind us who i think is intact.


 depends on the neutered male I think. My wife has a 12 yr old toy poodle who is neutered. He still acts interested occasionally. I try and keep Athena inside as much as possible. my neighbors have two intact males. Pits mixed with something else. I should offer to pay the vet bill to have them neutered. They are two of the stupidest dogs I have ever seen. plus they are always getting out their gate and running around town. Reminds me of having a teenage daughter every time she goes into heat. Glad those days are over.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > This is great Luna will be going to heat soon I never had a intact female. Was looking for something like this and the camoflauge is cute. Not really looking forward to this part curious how the neutered males will be. We have a big intact mastiff down the block my friends sons dog who sometimes gets out so I really have to be on the watch and leash walk her in the backyard. We also have a male German shepherd behind us who i think is intact.
> ...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ not only can neutered males be interested... they can also tie


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fodder said:


> ^ not only can neutered males be interested... they can also tie


Really yikes!!!!! I had no idea i suppose they can. I think Max as a gentleman but you never know. I am a bit concerned with my little chihuahua how he will be competive or not he sleeps in his crate - voluntarily -unless a warm body moves to the couch and he will gravitate toward them. So it would be easy to seperate him. We have a big crate for Luna. A garage with heat if needed. This is all new to me. I'm crossing my fingers it will be smooth sailing.


----------

